#  Erste Hilfe >   könnte mir schnell jemand diese Frage beantworten >

## prusco

Hallo, könnte mir schnell jemand diese Frage beantworten.  Meine Oma, 97 Jahre, lebt bei meiner Tante und Onkel beide weit über 60. Meine Oma wird seit Tagen immer wieder bewustlos. Sie ist in Ärztlicher behandlung und soll auch zuhause bleiben. Habe gerade live mitbekommen, das wenn sie bewustlos ist, versucht wird ihr Wasser zu geben. Dadurch fängt sich extrem an zu röcheln und wie mein Onkel sagt wird sie dann durch einen heftigen Husten wieder wach! Ich hatte aber das gefühl sie erstickt fast, und bekommt in dem Moment keine Luft. Ist dieses nicht extrem gefährlich?

----------


## Quibby

Hallo Michael, ich würde dir gerne helfen und dir sagen, dass das normal ist aber das kann ich nicht.Im Hinblick auf das hohe Alter deiner Oma solltest du dich an einen ärtzlichen Notdienst wenden, es gibt auch Notrufnummern von Pflegestellen wo dir bestimmt besser und qualifizierter geholfen werden kann.

----------


## prusco

Ich würde auch nur gerne wissen ob dieses eine gänige medode ist oder nur eine einbildung und evtl. gefährlich ist. Ich mag mich da nicht einmischen, ob wohl sie meinen Rat schätzen, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin. Und ich finde es gefährlich! Werde wohl morgen meinen Arzt fragen. Aber Danke für deine Antwort.

----------


## Quibby

Also das was deine Onkel dort macht ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als einen Reflex herausfordern. Der Gedanke ist auch gut aber wenn man sich an Wasser verschluckt ist das nicht gut und gefährlich kann es ganz schnell werden. Ich wünsche dir/euch alles Gute!

----------


## dreamchaser

Es ist absolut kontraindiziert einer bewusstlosen Person Flüssigkeit zu geben - denn man weiss ja nicht, ob der Reflex gerade da ist. Also völlig schwachsinnig und sogar gefährlich!!! 
Bezüglich der Bewusstlosigkeit solltet ihr euch folgendes überlegen: 
- woran liegt es, dass die Dame immer wieder umfällt? kann man das Problem beheben?
- kennen alle den Willen der Dame, wenn sie eben nicht mehr aufwacht, sondern tot umfällt? das kann ja jederzeit passieren.

----------


## unglücksrabe

es gibt auch ampullen, die mit ammoniak gefüllt sind und mit stoff umwickelt sind. wenn man die aufmacht saugt sich der stoff mit dem ammoniak voll. diese ampulle dann unter die nase von deiner oma halten. auf jeden fall eine funktionierende variante um sie wieder zu bewusstsein zu bringen.

----------

